# Need some advice



## JP-- (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi there.

  A friend of mine told me that he had some problems with some games crashing. I checked up his pc and noticed some small glitchs on some games, almost invisible. I tried to update the video drivers but it remained the same.

  I then tried the latest beta ATItool (b2) to check for artifacts. Well, it gives some errors from now and then, the strange part is that the error is allways the same. What could this mean, and could this lead to crashes/freeze but never a BSOD? I attached a screen with that error. The temps were never above 70ºC, as he has a VF700cu cooler.

The rig is:
Vista 32bits
Conroe E6600
2G DDR2 800
Saphire ATI X1900XT 512Mb
Asus P5B-E Deluxe
Any of the components never had OC

Tks for any reply or help.


----------



## Miracle (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, i got exactly the same GFX as ur friend, i also buy my own cooler on, and after some time (month) the memory or power condensators just got to hot, eventhough the GPU temp was good (40-60c), so my gfx just started to freeze in games, and when in desktop, my ati would start to freeze aswell, making the ati recovery kicking in, so i think maybe the power condensators just get to hot with alternative cooling, well after a couble of days, i wasent able to boot up, since the gfx was fried :-( , guess the power condensators need more cooling than the GPU :-( , it actually fell pretty hot, burned fingers within a sec, that means hot. EDIT: im watercooling the card, so less airflow to the ram + power condensators(thats when the problems happen) EDIT2: i now got HD2900XT with stock cooling, im not gonna make same mistake again and only trying to just cool the GPU, im gonna get a full Watercooling kit to my GFX this time  , Danger Den has made one, im gonna get it, but its expensive  EDIt3:  , well if he cant afford a new GFX at the moment, try get the software ATItool, there you  can change the GFX clock, and Voltage usage, try lover it a bit, and see if that help, X1900XT should still be good if underclocked a bit , i see You tried ATITool, but u tried underclocking?


----------



## panchoman (Sep 16, 2007)

if miracle's right, then you need to get some heatsinks and put them on your memory and voltage regulator


----------



## Miracle (Sep 16, 2007)

panchoman said:


> if miracle's right, then you need to get some heatsinks and put them on your memory and voltage regulator


I even had Head sink on the memory chips, but i think the problem could be the powercondensators, since it only got a small heatsink, and when it got so hot, i think its just not enough for a small airflow, so maybe add another fan, to blow right at the power condensator heatsink would help?


----------



## JP-- (Sep 17, 2007)

The air flow of the case is rather good. I assembled that pc myself and make sure that the cooling was the best there could be. And a good thing of the VF700 is that it blows wind to all the PCB, even the red heatspreader. Anyways, he now uses the pc with the case open.



> so maybe add another fan, to blow right at the power condensator heatsink would help?



I will try that when I have the oportunity.

I'm afraid that an expensive card like that could be burned, that's why I pointed to the error on ATItool that's allways the same. The stock cooler came with a stupid default rotation of 20%, and the card started crashing with that. I raised the rpm up to 50%, then 70% and finally to 100% (vacuum cleaner mode ) and nothing changed.

And I also tryed underclocking, with no success. :shadedshu

Tks for the replys guys.


----------

